# Help with Residencia Temporal renewal



## gmelchor01 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello.
I've been told by an attorney local in Cancun, that for me to renew my Residencia Temporal that I received last year, I would need to show proof of residence (gas or light bill) and proof of income again. Do any of you know of this is true? Also, will I need to be fingerprinted again? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gmelchor01 said:


> Hello.
> I've been told by an attorney local in Cancun, that for me to renew my Residencia Temporal that I received last year, I would need to show proof of residence (gas or light bill) and proof of income again. Do any of you know of this is true? Also, will I need to be fingerprinted again? Any help would be appreciated!


Is this attorney you mention one who specializes in immigration matters?
I would check with your local INM office to know for sure.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

gmelchor01 said:


> Hello.
> I've been told by an attorney local in Cancun, that for me to renew my Residencia Temporal that I received last year, I would need to show proof of residence (gas or light bill) and proof of income again. Do any of you know of this is true? Also, will I need to be fingerprinted again? Any help would be appreciated!


Whatever they want is what they ask for and as many posters have mentioned in hundreds of posts some INM offices do not follow the average INM offices proceedures. 

In those cases even though you might know the rules you cannot usually do anything but play by their rules.

I suspect the INM office in Cancun has an English speaker there to help you answer your questions. If not take a friend who can communicate in Spanish.

A lawyer at this stage, to me, would be a waste of money as it is rubber stamp time.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A lawyer does not have the final say .... INM does. Temporal renewal should be so simple I can't imagine why you are talking to anyone but INM. 

The income routine is a formality but yes they ask, same amount as last year. Get a Constancia de Domicilio from the local Municipio if you don't have a bill in your name


----------

